# Martin's cage help, pwease O.O



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, so I'm very much wanting to get a Martins cage within the week..... but on tuesday.... i ended up taking a little babe from work, he a few days older then the babes i had here already. I took him to keep an eye on him, he seemed very shaky and was squeaking much more then the others. Mama had no objections to adopting him as one of her own! I'm so glad or I would have had to drive all the way back and put him in with his biological mother. He's very active despite not having his eyes opened yet. He is a cute little tawny and i've decided that he's going to be staying along with all the other boys in the litter. This means that i will have a total of 5 boys So i've been looking around the Martins site...... I think I'm going to end up getting the ruud, Though the Ferret condo is making me unsure, Not only does it cost less then th Ruud theres more room for ratties.... but the question i did have is that some of the ferret cages come with carpeted levels/look outs w/e, can i not have it carpeted or something since it will more then likely be peed all over. and be a pain to clean, Does anyone know it its removeable/and washable? I know i'm going to get a Martins because the little ones will slip right through a FN. why go through more trouble of having to put more wire around it rather then a cage that doesnt need to be modified.

*thinks*

Where ca i take a look at what the Rat Nation will look like when it comes out?


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I just want all the boys to be comfortable =)
which one looks better to you guys?>>

Ruud (r-699) will hold 9 rats $167 30x18x60









The ferret Condo (f-475) will hold 10 rats $149 30x24x48









i cannot decide :-\


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

OoOoO That ferret Condo looks really nice!


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

I got the new englander recently, and it is HUGE. Plus, the top comes off for a travel cage, and can be seperated from the other levels. I like it very much, and it's house-like shape is cute. Good luck getting yours together while still maintaining sanity.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

YES, i ordered the r-695, it hold 5 rats and i think that should keep me from adding any more boys! >.< i'm done with this cages buisness. WoOt!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats the cage I have for my eight rats. Seven females and one small, neutered boy. I really like this cage myself and I think its a good rat cage. I would suggest covering the flat levels in plastic canvas, not the stiff kind though. Its a little harder to clean then the wires themselves but its easier on the rats feet and prevents bumble-foot. Simply attach the canvas with zip ties and cut off the excess. Be sure to tuck the ends away from the direction of where a ratty might be. I've had a few get scratches. 

Did you get it powder coated? Or with a flip top?


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I was thinking of getting fleece floor covers, but i thinking of putting something on the floors regardless. When i checked how many rats would fit in the cage is said 5 (though i used the more space then needed one) I have a male and i'm going to be putting babies into when they reach the proper age, is this a large enough cage for 5 males? or should i only keep 4 males in it?


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Its definitely big enough for five average or large males. In all we've had ten rats in there at one time. Two males and eight females. I know for sure you could fit five males in there. Six depending on their size.

I wouldn't suggest putting fleece floors in any cage, especially this one. Having fleece floors makes it a lot more difficult to clean. Plastic canvas is what I prefer more.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

i will take that into mind, thanks!


----------

